# PRSI/Levies refund for AVCs



## davidrouse (1 Jul 2008)

If you are claiming a refund of PRSI and Levies (total 5%) for pension contributions made outside the net pay arrangement you need to submit a Form CGPRSI1 which is available for download-

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jul 2008)

Don't you mean 6% (4% _PRSI _+ 2% health contribution) for many (most?) _PAYE _workers (_Class A PRSI_)?

Same issue covered here I presume?

Claiming PRSI relief on standalone private pension/PRSA contribution


----------



## davidrouse (1 Jul 2008)

Correctly pointed out, 6% for Class A employees.

Class S (self-employed) are 5%.

Also worth pointing out you won't get PRSI/Levy refund until after you receive an Income Tax refund in respect of the pension contributions for which the claim is made.


----------



## ClubMan (1 Jul 2008)

davidrouse said:


> Also worth pointing out you won't get PRSI/Levy refund until after you receive an Income Tax refund in respect of the pension contributions for which the claim is made.


Yes - that is pointed out in the thread to which I linked above.


----------



## Dave Vanian (2 Jul 2008)

davidrouse said:


> Correctly pointed out, 6% for Class A employees.
> 
> Class S (self-employed) are 5%.
> 
> Also worth pointing out you won't get PRSI/Levy refund until after you receive an Income Tax refund in respect of the pension contributions for which the claim is made.


 
Can self-employed people claim back their PRSI and Levies in respect of RAC contributions using the form you link to above?


----------



## Clarkey (2 Jul 2008)

Dave Vanian said:


> Can self-employed people claim back their PRSI and Levies in respect of RAC contributions using the form you link to above?


 
No only paye workers get PRSI/Health levy relief on pension contributions


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2008)

Clarkey said:


> No only paye workers get PRSI/Health levy relief on pension contributions


One of you is wrong so?

PRSI relief on Pension for self-employed


----------



## Clarkey (2 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> One of you is wrong so?
> 
> PRSI relief on Pension for self-employed


 
Confirmed by Simplyjoe no relief for self employed income


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2008)

Clarkey said:


> Confirmed by Simplyjoe no relief for self employed income


Are you sure? That's not how I read this post. In fact I got the complete opposite meaning to what you said above!


----------



## Clarkey (2 Jul 2008)

Read it again


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2008)

Sorry - I overlooked a bit near the end.


----------



## jrewing (3 Jul 2008)

Up to what stage can I claim the PRSI refund on AVC contribution? I haven't yet filed my 2007 tax return.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2008)

You must claim tax relief first. Then you can claim _PRSI _relief. You can backdate such claims by 4 years as with tax claims as far as I know. But I think the _PRSI _refund scheme only came into force in 2006 or something like that anyway?


----------



## Clarkey (3 Jul 2008)

jrewing said:


> Up to what stage can I claim the PRSI refund on AVC contribution? I haven't yet filed my 2007 tax return.


 
AVCs are claimable up to filing date for 2007 return i.e. 31 October 2008 or approx. 2 weeks later if filing on ROS. If it is not *paid and claimed* by filing date you will only receive credit in your 2008 return

From Revenue leaflet IT14

If a contribution is paid after the end of the year, but before the following 31 October, relief may be allowed in the earlier year *provided an election to do so is made by the individual on or before the 31 October*. Taxpayers filing returns under ROS may avail of the extended filing date to make an election and pay a contribution


----------



## davidrouse (3 Jul 2008)

The extended deadline for ROS filers is Monday 17 November 2008. 

Therefore you have until 17/11/08 to make a pension contribution in respect of tax year 31/12/07 *provided you are filing your 2007 return via ROS*.

[broken link removed] confirms filing date.


----------

